
Multi-column layouts for static sites using macros - southerntofu
https://staticadventures.netlib.re/blog/multi-column-layout/
======
southerntofu
Are you also using an approach like this? Could we maybe document and share
best practices?

PS: Don't mind the ugly webdesign. I hope to make it better at some point but
that's really not my area of expertise :)

